
The Hustle – Productivity Tool for 9-5 Job Side Hustlers - vphventures
https://thehustle.app/
======
vphventures
Hi Hackernews

my name is Viet and I made TheHustle app, a productivity tool for individuals
working 9-5 jobs with entrepreneurial spirit while having short attention span
and horrible memory :).

I know hackernews folks are more interested in tech than story behind, so
let's share my tech stack first :)

TheHustle was made as React JS SPA with Django backend, while running on VPS.

Now the story:)

Is it possible to side hustle with a day job?

After 5 years in the corporate world working 9-5, I have always dreamed about
starting a side project.

Having limited time in the evenings and weekends, I started to learn how to
code from scratch. But I never managed to finish and launch any of the
prototypes. I always gave up midway, due to burnout, laziness, and
procrastination.

The day was just not long enough and exhaustion from 9-5 job hindered my
progress.

Then I developed my own methodology on how to finish impossible goals while
working 9-5. I started to treat my free time as an investment.

The only thing missing was an app, that would help me to keep my productivity
methodology consistent.

For that reason, I decided to make my own productivity tool.

After a year and half, I finished the app and I am happy to share TheHustle
app with you.

What makes TheHustle great for 9-5 side entrepreneurs 1️⃣ big focus on the
precious free time after an exhausting day at 9-5 job 2️⃣ flexible goal
tracking with the possibility to create tasks and subtasks 3️⃣ track time
spent on each task 4️⃣ see how well you invested your free time 5️⃣ motivate
yourself by following others

Thanks to TheHustle app, I managed to finish and launch TheHustle, while
working 9-5.

Also I have a special promo offer for you. Use code producthunt2020 and get
free account forever if you side hustle every day for 14 days straight.
Everyday you must log an activity so the offer applies.

Check it out, and leave a comment below.

